# Irish Breakfast?



## mudbug (Mar 9, 2006)

It's my turn to bring breakfast to work next Friday, on St. Patrick's Day.  

Next week promises to be awful, as far as workload goes, so I'm looking for something easy.

I'm thinking of making some Irish soda bread, buying that expensive Irish butter, and some good jam or marmalade.

Got any other ideas?  Emphasis on EASY, pls.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 9, 2006)

awe c'mon, all you need is a 6-pack of guinness! That a GREAT Irish breakfast!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 9, 2006)

Jimmy, you forget that I have to function after knocking back the Guiness....


----------



## auntdot (Mar 9, 2006)

How about tossing some green coloring in the batter for the soda bread?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Green eggs and ham?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

You could serve the butter in little pots (pots of gold)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 9, 2006)

How about some steel cut Irish Oats?


----------



## QSis (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, it's not Irish, but it's easy and HUGELY popular.  Make it the night before, bake it before you go to work, and cover it with foil until you get to work.  

I do love Irish Soda bread, though!  

Lee

*BRUNCH EGGS*
* *​16 SLICES OF SANDWICH BREAD, TRIMMED
 
1 LB OF SLICED HAM BROKEN IN PIECES
 
16 SLICES OF CHEESE – 8 SWISS AND 8 AMERICAN
 
½  tsp. ONION SALT
 
½ tsp. DRY MUSTARD
 
7        EGGS
 
2 CUPS OF MILK
 
2 CUPS OF CORN FLAKES
 
½ TO ¾ STICK OF MELTED BUTTER OR MARGARINE
 
Butter 13x9x2 baking pan.  Layer ½ the bread slices, half the ham, 4 slices of  the American and 4 slices of  the Swiss cheese;  repeat layering.
 
Mix eggs, onion salt, dry mustard and milk.  Pour over the top.  Let stand overnight, (preferable),  or for a few hours.
 
Mix corn flakes in melted butter/margarine and spread on the top of the dish.
 
Bake 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until top is golden brown.
 
(Note:  You can halve this recipe and bake it in a square brownie pan)


----------



## Anau (Mar 9, 2006)

What about some kind of potato dish like hash browns or potato pancakes?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the good ideas, folks.  I'd actually thought about some dishes like the ones suggested by jpmcgrew, Qsis, and Anau.  I may do the egg casserole thing and some corned beef hash on the side.  

The trick will be keeping everything warm - I usually arrive at the office by 6 a.m. and most people in my dept don't arrive until 8:30 or 9:00 at the earliest.  We only have a typical microwave that's shared by many others, but I suppose I could just tell everyone to go stand in line to heat their stuff up.  

And I do like the idea of green bread............


----------



## Debbie (Mar 10, 2006)

how about with your soda bread.. some green apple jelly to go with it?

or how about:
IRISH COFFEE CAKE 
CAKE
4 ounces Butter, at room temperature
4 ounces Granulated sugar
2 Eggs
4 ounces Self-raising flour
2 Tablespoons Coffee essence**
IRISH COFFEE SYRUP
150 milliliters Strong black coffee
4 ounces Sugar (for coffee syrup)
4 Tablespoons Irish whiskey
ICING
150 milliliters Heavy whipping cream
Powdered sugar to taste
1 Tablespoon Whiskey, or to taste
Chopped nuts*

*Or grated chocolate.
**This is a concentrated, liquid coffee easily found in Ireland, but probably not in the States. I would dissolve 2 T of a good instant coffee (Taster's Choice or something similar) in an equivalent amount of water, and use that. 
Grease and flour an 8-inch cake pan (preferably a springform cheesecake pan). Preheat oven to 350F. Cream the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, then beat in the eggs, adding a little flour and beating well after each addition. Stir in the coffee essence, and mix thoroughly. Turn the mixture into the prepared pan, and bake for 35-40 minutes until springy to the touch. Turn out and cool on a wire rack. . To make the Irish coffee syrup, put the coffee and sugar into a small pan and bring up to the boil, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Then boil for 1 minute. Remove from heat and add the whiskey. . Wash and dry the pan the cake was baked in, and return the cooled cake to it: then pour the hot coffee syrup all over it. Leave in a cool place for several hours, then turn out. Whip the cream until it's thick, sweeten slightly with powdered sugar, and add whiskey to taste. Spread the cake with the whipped cream and chill for an hour before sprinkling with chopped nuts or grated chocolate. Servings: 4
... or:
IRISH WHISKEY CAKE 3 
Cake:
1 package white cake mix
8 ounces instant vanilla pudding mix
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup oil
1 cup Irish whiskey
4 large eggs
1 cup crushed walnuts
Glaze:
1 stick of sweet butter (unsalted)
1 cup sugar
1 Tbsp. water
1 cup of Irish whiskey, divided
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Lightly grease and flour Bundt pan. Blend cake mix and pudding mix. In another bowl, mix milk, oil and whiskey. Add liquids to dry mix. Beat in eggs, one at a time. Mix two minutes at medium speed. Stir in walnuts. Turn batter into prepared pan. Bake for 1-1/2 hours or until lightly browned and tests done. Prepare glaze by melting butter. Add sugar, water and 1 Tablespoon whiskey. Bring to a light boil. Simmer ten minutes. Remove from heat. Cool. Stir in remaining whiskey. When cake is done, remove from oven and pour glaze over cake in pan. Let cool on rack one hour. Turn cake out onto plate or dish. Cake needs to mellow at least 12 hours before serving. Store cake, upside down and covered in cake tin.


or:
Green Irish Fluff

1 (12 ounce) container cottage cheese
1 large container Cool Whip 
1 can crushed pineapple, drained 
1 small box lime gelatin
Mix together and chill.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2006)

Yowza, Debbie - you came up with some winners!  Just a smidge of Irish whiskey for breakfast might be do-able, unlike the Guinness Jimmy so kindly suggested (but oh so impractical, Jimmy me darlin'.)

I will ponder my options this weekend.  Thanks all!


----------



## licia (Mar 10, 2006)

Your first idea seems great to me. I'd love a breakfast like that.


----------



## Constance (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's a breakfast casserole you can do in a crockpot...there are all kinds of recipes on line if you search "crockpot egg casserole recipe". 
The great thing about this idea, is that all you have to do is plug it in and let people serve themselves:

Crockpot Brunch Casserole

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef, ground round or sirloin(I'd use sausage)
    * 1 cup chopped onion (maybe some sweet red pepper strips, too)
    * 8 ounces mushrooms
    * 2 tablespoons butter
    * 2 cloves garlic, minced
    * 2 teaspoons salt
    * 1/2 tablespoon nutmeg
    * 1/2 tablespoon dried leaf oregano
    * 1 cup frozen spinach, thawed, excess moisture squeezed out
    * 3 tablespoons Flour
    * 6 eggs, beaten
    * 1/4 cup milk, scalded
* 3/4 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (or more)

PREPARATION:

In skillet, lightly brown ground beef and onion in butter; add onion and mushrooms and sauté for 5 minutes. Drain off excess fat. Place meat mixture in generously buttered crockpot.

Stir in remaining garlic, salt, nutmeg, oregano, thawed spinach, and flour. Stir until well blended. Beat eggs and milk together. Pour over ingredients in the crockpot; stir well. Cover and cook on LOW setting for 7 to 10 hours, or until firm. Just before serving, sprinkle with the shredded cheese.
Serves 6. 
*******************

You could keep your corned beef hash warm in another crockpot or an electric skillet. 

Boy, coffee with Bailey's Irish Cream sure would be good, but considering the price of that stuff, I'd keep it for myself.


----------



## callie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Blarney Bread*

1 pkg (14 oz) quick date bread mix (dry)
2/3 c. water
1/3 c. Irish Cream liqueur
1 T. oil
1 egg
additional dates if desired

Filling:
1 egg
4 oz. cream cheese (softened)
1/4 c. sugar

Glaze:
1/2 c. powdered sugar
2 t. Irish Cream liqueur
2-3 t. milk (ummm...I use all Irish Cream)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Place cream cheese, sugar and egg in small bowl and beat until smooth.  Set aside.

In large bowl, combine dry bread mix, additional dates if desired, water, liqueur, oil and egg.  Stir by hand until moistened.  Pour 1 cup batter into a greased loaf pan.  Carefully spoon filling over batter.  Pour remaining batter over filling.  Pull knife through batter to marbelize.  

Bake at 350 degrees for 50-60 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean.  Cool in pan about 45 minutes.  Remove from pan and cool completely.  Cover with glaze.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 10, 2006)

Just off the wall here, could you make a porridge, oatmeal, that kind of thing and keep it in a crockpot?  Have done many things at home that will stay warm in a crockpot at work, and we too only have one small nuker at work that really inhibits bringing in casseroles. 

Or mini bagels (? with lox) with green colored cream cheese (everyone is Irish on St. Pat's day).

If it was for kids would probably serve Lucky Charms with green milk. But maybe the adults would like it.

If you want something warm could always, if you can find them, do some Irish sausages and keep them warm in the crockpot.

Just a few random thoughts on a Friday night, sure you will hit a home run.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 10, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> If it was for kids would probably serve Lucky Charms with green milk. But maybe the adults would like it.
> 
> .


 
THAT is such a GOOD idea... what about making carrot muffins with Cream cheese frosting.. and putting Lucky charms on the top of each muffin!      simple/easy and cute!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2006)

'bug, just an fyi, for ideas.
a standard irish breakfast consists of: tea with a ton of milk; eggs, usually fried, over easy, or scrambled; brown or batch bread toast (batch is like a soft white); jams and marmalade; white and black puddings (sausages, but not like american breakfast sausage); back bacon; a roasted, herbed, whole tomato; and home fries or some kind of potato, even baked. and lots of butter.
options/additions often include: yoghurt with flax seeds or granola, fresh fruit, and a potato pancake like thing called boxtie.

it sounds a lot like an american diner breakfast, but the puddings and roasted tomatoes set it apart.

for the tea, try to get barry's brand tea. http://www.barrystea.ie/site/


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2006)

Ya know, Bucky, the roasted tomato sounds good. In the summer when we have fresh tomatoes from the garden, I often slice some up to serve with our bacon and eggs.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2006)

constance, when you get the big boys, try just slicing off the tops, gently squeezing or scooping out some of the seeds and mucilage, and pour a little herby viniagrette into th tomato before baking it. or do the same with some boursin. it's a great addition to brekkie.


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll try that, Bucky. That's what I do when I roast my Romas.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Here's Some Ideas*

You could make biscuits or cookies, add green food coloing and cut them out in the shape of a shamrock. But you would have to get the cookie cutter. Or you could make GRASSHOPPER SALAD, cause its green.
GRASSHOPPER SALAD
3.4 oz Instant Pistachio Pudding
15 oz can Crushed Pineapple
1 C Mini Marshmallows
16 oz container of Whipped Topping-COOL WHIP
1/2 C of chopped nuts: pecan, walnut, or pistachio(OPTIONAL)

Place all ingredients in a bowl, stir till well blended, then refridgerate it till ready to serve. 
It's easy, but good. 

Also you could bring a box of crackers and a cheese spread, or a fruit and veggie plate that you can easily pick up from you local store already prepard. Hope some of my ideas helped. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2006)

'bug, if it's not too late, i remebered something that you could do without cooking. 
when i was a kid, my dad was known for cooking up or assembling the strangest foods for himself, especially at 3am. most of it was inedible by human standards, but a few things he made were actually good.
one treat he made that i really enjoyed was irish cheddar (extra sharp, extra creamy) on rustic wheat crackers, topped with sliced raw onion and spicy brown or hot mustard. 
now i'd always thought that it was just another one of his weird combos, but on one trip to mcsorley's pub (famous for keepin' out dames, until that dark day in august 1970  ) i noticed it was considered standard irish pub fare, great with a cold beer. 
if'n you're really into it, you could make a platter on cheese, crackers, onions, mustards, and smoked irish salmon and bacon.

just a thought.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> great with a cold beer.


 
bucky, remember we are talking about BREAKFAST heah!  sounds super for lunch, though.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2006)

'tis a fine breakfast as well. 

c'mon, you've never poured beer over your frosted flakes or lucky charms????
they're magically delicious.

(lol, oops, i forgot it was brekkie, sorry.)


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2006)

'tis.

But I am not 19 and without a financial reason to get up in the morning anymore.

BTW, I have purchased a box o' Lucky Charms as the foundation of the breakfast I will provide for my co-workers.


----------

